# Suggestions for new 54gal community tank



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Last weekend, hubby bought me a new 54 gallon bow-front tank. I am looking for ideas on what types of fish to stock it with (I just want a general community tank where everyone hopefully gets along!!)

I currently have a 30 gallon pentagon-shaped tank, but no fish in it right now, so I'm basically starting out new, but have experience with freshwater / tropical tanks. (I've had Discus in the past too).

Looking for types and quantities -- just general ideas. I do like schooling fishes such as tetras and do not particularly like live bearers like swords and mollies.

THANKS


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

the best ideas i get for community tanks is just looking up fish compability charts

currently i have white clouds zebra danios, blue opaline and flame gouramis, elephant nose and crabs which makes a nice apperance of color and movement


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what do you think of the boesami rainbow fish, i think their beauties! (one of the few community fish i like)


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

My suggestion:

15 black ruby barbs
6 yo yo loaches
1 ancistrus sp.

or:
1 male 3 females honey gouramis
15 cardinal tetras 
1 ancistrus sp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

fishfreak -- THANKS! I had never even heard of these fish, but after some web research, I think they are GORGEOUS fish & I see they get along well with Angelfish, another of my favorites. THANKS AGAIN....I am definitely going to be on the lookout for some of these


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

2 Angelfish
10-15 Black neons/ Reg. Neons
6-8 panda corydoras
3 ottos

or
2 German Blue Rams
10-15 Black neons/ Reg Neons
6-8 panda corys
3 ottos 

Thats what I'd do if I could start over


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Just remember to stock it SLOWLY, over a period of several months - You have to get those cycling bacteria going. :lol: 

One of the coolest tanks I've seen was just neon tetras and java moss. They had a rough structure (I think it was siliconed pieces of lava rock) up the inside back for the java moss to cling to, and then this big school of tetras! Which were breeding in there as well. Gorgeous!!
(It might have been cardinal tetras rather than neons, but same concept)


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

I wish i could get a bigger tank. The one i have is only 29 gallons and it's just not enough 

I can't though cause i live in an apartment.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

blemay glad i could help!


----------

